# Chat Room



## EZ-Clone (Jan 8, 2007)

I have been surfing this site as a guest for some time and I keep seeing this question poping up ---> chat room?

Rollitup this is for you!!!!
IMchat free chat for webmasters with admin - Create teen chat adult chat any type of chat forum you want. 

Go there and get your very own free chat room! No information is gathered on you or any of your members. They don't capture IP addresses.....

Once you go there and set up your room name and password, all you have to do is include a few lines of code to a web page on your site. This is the easiest and free way to get your own private chat room. And Rollitup is available for a room name. This a very cool chat room for all your members.

Check out my chat room, I just set it up a couple days ago! No traffic yet because I haven't decided what I want to do with this chat room. Hell, if you want just add my link to your site for all your members to go to.

Go to: http://www.activegivingnetwork.net/chatroom/marijuana.htm

It is easy like I said. All you have to do is add some simple code to one of your own web pages. See the code below.

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE='javascript'>
var roomname='Growing_Cannabis';
var SKIN='http://imchat.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/nd/login.html';
// change this to "1" if you want your room to be closed
var CLOSED="0";
function login() {
window.open(SKIN+"?" + document.details.NICK.value + "|||||||" + document.details.PASS.value + "||0|0|0||" + roomname + "|"+CLOSED+"|0", "qlogin", "width=779,height=500,toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,status=0,menuBar=0,scrollBars=0,resizable=1");
}
</SCRIPT>
<FORM NAME="details"><TABLE BORDER="0" CELLSPACING="0" CELLPADDING="4">
<TR><TD COLSPAN="3" ALIGN="CENTER" BGCOLOR="#0000ff">
<B><FONT COLOR="#ffffff" FACE="Arial" SIZE ="4">Chat Room Login</FONT></B></TD>
</TR><TR><TD BGCOLOR="#000099" WIDTH="89"><B><FONT COLOR="#ffffff" FACE="Arial" SIZE ="3">Nickname</FONT></B></TD>
<TD BGCOLOR="#000099" WIDTH="130"><INPUT NAME="NICK" TYPE="text" SIZE="16" MAXLENGTH="16"></TD><TD BGCOLOR="#000099" WIDTH="72">
<INPUT ID="cLoginButton" NAME="LOGIN" TYPE="button" VALUE="LOGIN" ONCLICK="login();"></TD>
</TR><TR><TD BGCOLOR="#000099" WIDTH="89"><B><FONT COLOR="#ffffff" FACE="Arial" SIZE ="3">Password *</FONT></B></TD>
<TD BGCOLOR="#000099" WIDTH="130"><INPUT NAME="PASS" TYPE="password" SIZE="16" MAXLENGTH="200"></TD>
<TD BGCOLOR="#000099" WIDTH="72"></TD></TR><TR><TD COLSPAN="3" BGCOLOR="#6a006a"><P><CENTER><B><FONT COLOR="#ffffff" SIZE="2" FACE="Arial">
* A password is only required if you<BR>have registered your nickname.</FONT></B></CENTER></TD></TR></TABLE></FORM>


----------

